# Siemens Micromaster 420: Probleme bei der Inbetriebnahme



## Hobbybastler (1 Juni 2013)

Hallo Forengemeinde,

nach ein wenig lesen in eurem Forum habe ich mich heute Angemeldet, um ein Problem von mir mal durchzusprechen. Zuerst sei gesagt dass ich nicht aus dem Elektrobereich komme sondern Werkzeugmechaniker bin.

Ich habe eine Siemens Micromaster bekommen der nicht so will wie ich will. Ich möchte damit einen Asynchronmotor für meine Drehmaschine stufenlos steuern. Eine kurze Liste der von mir eingegebenen Parameter:

P0003 = 1 (Zugriffstufe Standard)
P0004 = 0 (Alle Parameter)
P0010 = 0 (IBN-Par. Filter Bereit)
P0018 = 1.17 (Firmware-Version)
P0100 = 0 (Europa, 50Hz)
P0304 = 380 Volt (Motornennspannung)
P0305 = 1,10Ampere (Motornennstrom)
P0307 = 0,90kW (Nennleistung)
P0310 = 50 Hz (Motornennfrequenz)
P0311 = 2800 upm (Nenndrehzahl)
P0700 = 4 (Auswahl Befehlsquelle: USS am BOP-Link
P0970 = 0 (Reset Werkseinstellungen)
P1000 = 4 ( Auswahl Frequenzsollwert USS è BOP-Link)
P1080 = 20 Hz (Minimalfrequenz)
P1083 = 50 Hz (Maximalfrequenz)
P1120 = 9s (Hochlaufzeit)
P1121 = 10s (Rücklaufzeit)
P3900 = 0 (Ende Schnellinbetriebnahme, Gesperrt;

Wenn ich bei P3900 = 2  einstelle und dann Bestätige, erschein P3900 = ? Nicht Verfügbar! P zum Quittieren. Das selbe erscheint bei P3900 = 1 Ende Schnellinbetriebnahme)

Wenn ich zurück auf das Startfeld gehe wo man dann die Sollfrequenz einstellen kann kommt dann immer die zwei folgenden Bilder: Die Zwischenkreisspannung liegt ja mit 584Volt an, aber die anderen Felder bleiben leer, meines Wissens nach bedeutet dass das er keine Frequenz ausgibt.

Heute habe ich mal ein wenig wild rummgedrückt und ein wenig gespielt, hin und wieder startet der Motor auf die eingestellte Minimalfrequenz, lässt sich jedoch nicht steuern. Später möchte ich die Drehzahl mittels einen Potentiometer einstellen – aber erstmal möchte ich das Gerät zuverlässig zum laufen bringen. Gedacht ist eine lineare U/f Kennlinie. Warum die Einstellung jetzt oben in der Schnell-IBN nicht auftaucht weiß ich nicht – ist aber 100% eingestellt.

Ich wäre super Dankbar wenn sich jemand mal mit meinem Problem beschäftigen würde.

Gruß
Thomas


----------



## magmaa (1 Juni 2013)

Wenn die IBN durch hast stell MOP als Sollwerte (siehe Handbuch) ein dann sollte es gehn


----------



## Hobbybastler (2 Juni 2013)

Hallo magmaa,

kannst du mir vll. kurz sagen was MOP bedeutet? Habe ich noch nicht gehört und mein Handbuch liegt dummerweise bei mir in der Wohnung und ich bin grad zu besuch bei meinen Eltern (wo auch meine Werkstatt ist). Im Netz habe ich gerade auch nichts gefunden.

Gruß
Thomas


----------



## doctorVLT (4 Juni 2013)

Hi,

haste de Sache nun am laufen?

Ansonsten halt mal googeln.....

Hier ist z.B das Handbuch mit Inbetriebnahme (ab Seite 33ff). Denke das evtl. ein Digitaleingang zur FReigabe oder so fehlt.

http://sitrain.automation.siemens.com/sitrain/demo_wbt/mm_420/MM_420_de/startpdf.pdf

Gruß
DOC


----------



## Hobbybastler (5 Juni 2013)

Hallo,

nein die Sache ist immer noch nicht am laufen... habe mich gerade nochmal drüber gemacht (mit meiner Anleitung zur Hand). 

Ich habe das ganze Gerät nochmal auf Werkseinstellungen zurückgesetzt und dann neu Parametrisiert - funktioniert immer noch nicht :-?

Wie check ich denn ob ein Digitaleingang zur Freigabe fehlt? Wenn ich bei 

P3900 = 1,2 oder 3 auswähle kommt immer 
P3900 = ? Nicht verfügbar, P zum Quittieren

soweit bin ich. Leider habe ich wie gesagt von Umrichter&Co und allgemein Elektrik nicht so viel am Hut. Die Schande ist ja das ich aus Erlangen komm wo die Dinger gebaut werden  und ich bring das Teil nicht zum laufen. Meine Freunde die bei Siemens arbeiten kennen sich leider auch alle 0% mit dem Ding aus. 

Gruß und danke für die Hilfe bis jetzt
Thomas


----------



## SoftMachine (5 Juni 2013)

.
@Bastler
Da gibt es doch stets die "Getting Started" und die Schnellinbetriebnahme-Anleitungen.
Mit denen konnten wir bisher recht fix einen Antrieb zum Leben erwecken.

Eine Suche auf den "S"-Seiten im Netz bringen dir sicherlich genügend Hilfe, ich habe das 
einfach mal für dich probiert:  

Getting Started MM420


Gibt es eine detaillierte, schrittweise Anleitung für die Inbetriebnahme meines MM4-Frequenzumrichters?

Noch weitere Informationen findest du, wenn du dich dort weiter durchhangelst


----------



## SoftMachine (5 Juni 2013)

.
Ach so, noch etwas:
Ich glaube, da gab es auch immer eine CD im Lieferkarton.
Da sollte auch alles für dich bereits drauf sein.


----------



## Hobbybastler (5 Juni 2013)

Hallo,

da ich den Umrichter aus einer Erbmasse heraus erhalten habe besitze ich nur die Betriebanleitung und keine CD. Ich habe mir jedoch deine Anleitung von SIEMENS angeschaut. Auf Seite 7 bei 

P1910=1

Wird mir dann auch wie in der Anleitung vorhergesagt der Fehler A0541 anzeigt. Die Anzeige (ich habe das AOP) springt dabei immer von P1910=1 auf A0541. 

Ich kann auch in die Stufe P3900 wechseln und dort P3900=1 anwählen, dort erhalte ich jedoch dann immer „Umrichterkommunikation Fehler, P zum quittieren“ 

Und dann muss ich p drücken … mir wird auch kein BUSY-Signal ausgegeben… oder ich weiß nicht was ein BUSY-Signal ist. Ich warte auf ein „BUSY“ im Display  ich bin einfach ein Laie …

Wenn einer von euch noch einen Rat hat dann immer her damit. Ich bin euch allen die mir helfen das Ding in Betrieb zu nehmen echt dankbar!

Gruß und schönen Abend

Thomas


----------



## magmaa (8 Juni 2013)

MOP = Motorpotentiometer 

die Einstellungen findest du auf Seite 125 in der Bedienungsanleitung


----------

